

Which are the best Django apps for Gamification? - JVIDEL

I'm trying to add some gamifications features to a community I'm building, more or less like stackoverflow's system, and well I was going to use Pinax but I didn't like some of the stuff I saw which is a shame since it seemed like an all-in-one solution for what I'm trying to make.<p>So any suggestions?
======
tweiss
You could use the same gamification app that Pinax uses: Django Brabeion
<https://github.com/eldarion/brabeion>

I just started using it, so I can't tell you much about it. But it was the
only gamification app with a decent amount of people watching and forking it
on Github....

------
pajju
Look into osqa, which is a qna community much like Stackoverflow. It has a
karma system and Concept of badges.

Do Reach me out for getting more help if needed to get required osqa codebase.

